# Who's tried IOD Gloss Shampoo & Conditoner?



## Missy

8 paws and 4 thumbs up!!!!

I got a sample of the the NaturaLuxury Gloss Shampoo and Nutrient Masque about 6 months ago and just used it yesterday. I can't give it a rave enough review! I have always liked the IOD 10 and 51...but to be honest only after a few days... at first it makes my boys look like out of control cotton balls. And I do not do love the way it smells. Well the Natura Luxury left my boys feeling like (dare I say?)"silk." Jasper usually looks silky after a bath...but Cash has a wooly undercoat and course stray hairs along his back and he looks and feels like he did as a puppy. It also has a lovely fresh citrus scent unlike the primrose which smells kind of medicinal.

http://www.iodogs.com/c-57-naturaluxury.aspx

I would add pictures but I do not think they would show-- you have to feel! and combing was breeze. I will report back to let you know if they seem to stay as clean as long as the other IOD products. The only problem is I now need to buy yet more shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## rdanielle

Glad to hear you love it! I just recently bought the kit and both the NaturaLuxury Gloss Shampoo & NaturaLuxury Nutrient Masque. I can tell an improvement already in Sophie's coat & I've only given her one bath with it. The rep suggested the first bath I use the No.12 Shampoo & the Nutrient Masque. Then the 2nd bath the Gloss Shampoo & the No.51 Heavy conditioner. Then alternate every other bath between No.12/No.51 & Gloss/Nutrient NaturaLuxury products.

FYI: They currently have this on their Facebook page & also an offer for 15% off your order and free shipping offer.
*Isle of Dogs* 
"Receive the new Isle of Dogs Fall 2009 Beauty For Your Other Family Member catalog free. Send your request to [email protected]. Mention you are a fan on Facebook and we will add three free samples!"


----------



## SMARTY

I have never tried these, just bought CC shampoo and conditioner from the HRI site.

Thanks for the link, Renee, I sent an email, sounds like really good products.


----------



## rdanielle

Np! I can't wait to try the Gloss shampoo! I'm goin to give Sophie a bath today now that it isn't raining. Lol! I must be jinxed because everytime I plan to wash her it rains & then I have to delay it  You know she's rejoicing when it rains cuz that means no bath...


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You girls are killing my credit card! I will put this in my wish pile....along with lots of other things........I am still catching up on last month's credit bill. If my husband only knew....


----------



## rdanielle

HavaneseSoon said:


> You girls are killing my credit card! I will put this in my wish pile....along with lots of other things........I am still catching up on last month's credit bill. If my husband only knew....


In my first post on this thread there is an email address. Email them & they will send you their new catalog along with free samples. I got the No.12, No.51, NaturaLuxury Gloss Shampoo & the Nutrient Masque.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Thanks!


----------



## rdanielle

So, I washed Sophie today and she was just thrilled!  Lol. Well, she doesn't share my enthusiasm but she will once her itchiness goes away  Thats why I'm alternating between the No.12 shampoo & Gloss shampoo. Definitely, the softest she's ever felt & I didn't have to drench her in conditioner. I actually used minimal amount & was quite pessimistic that it was going to be enough. Didn't quite make the reps suggested usage of a dime size for shampoo & a quarter for the conditioner but I definitely used a lot less than I usually did. 


I've tried several shampoos & conditioners on her in past with no results. They work beautifully on Mimi but didn't do a darn thing for Sophie's coat. Mimi's a breeze I can wash her pretty much anything & she'll be soft & shiny. Sophie on the other hand is another story... I'm very pleased what I've seen with using IOD only 2x's!


----------



## Missy

The samples I got were not bottles but little cardboard containers. I did two dogs using not even a 1/2 a container of each shampoo and conditioner. More left with the conditioner. 

2 days after the bath and they are still silky. even their paws which get all dewy morning and night. 

They also have not been scratching as much. They don't have hots pots but they had been scratching quite a bit, but not since their bath.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks, Renee! I just emailed for the catalog and some free samples. That might be just what Abby's cottony coat needs - not too crazy about the cost, though.....lol


----------



## Trish

I am anxiously waiting to hear more about this wonderful shampoo/conditioner Missy...it sounds too good to be true!! I hope these products contiune to show promise on your kids...thanks for posting!!!


----------



## leena365

How often should you bathe your pups? I am thinking they need it once a week but I heard that realistically it should be twice a month? I think mine need it more than that they just get so dirty playing in the backyard!


----------



## Missy

well, day 5 and they have been rained on and they are still really soft and smell good. Not as soft and delicious as day one-- but better than usual. 

Leena, How old are your pups? puppies get dirtier and the adults as there is a lot more playing going on... I know some people wash their Havs once a week but we do every 2-3 depending on what they get into. Paw/undercarriage baths in the kitchen sink help to extend time between baths...just use a very dilluted solution of shampoo so it rinses easily and it is a very quick job. If you do bath them once a week be sure to get a very gentle shampoo.


----------



## leena365

My puppies are turning 14 weeks and 13 weeks on Friday. They are put in the backyard every day after napping and this week twice a day as my kids are off due to reading week. Otherwise, they are in my office and the only activity they have here is circling around the conference table.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## good buddy

Thanks Renee! I just sent an e-mail last night and mentioned about how you're all saying nice things about IOD. She said mystery solved then, because they've been getting so many requests for catalogs from Havanese owners heehee!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Has any one tried their grooming sprays for comb/brush outs? If so, which one?


----------



## SMARTY

Do we get a response from the email? I have not gotten one. This sounds like an amazing product.


----------



## good buddy

SMARTY said:


> Do we get a response from the email? I have not gotten one. This sounds like an amazing product.


I sent my request last night and found a reply this morning, but maybe it was just to say I solved the mystery. Did you give her your mailing address?

I wondered about the grooming products too. I went to the site and filled out the customized form to see what would be best for my dogs. I come up with the 10 or 12 shampoo and the 51 Heavy Mgmt conditioner, but also is suggested a supplement and #62 Evening Primrose Oil conditioning mist.

Has onyone used the Evening Primrose Oil?


----------



## rdanielle

I've tried the Evening Primrose Oil once. Its nice. Unfortunately, my small sample is floating around & I wasn't able to use on Sophie after her 2nd bath with IOD. They're coming out with a new line called "everyday isle of dogs" which includes a brush spray.


----------



## rdanielle

Just found IOD on Amazon! Looks like some good deals here & they have the new stuff!
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_kitchen?ie=UTF8&search-alias=pet-supplies&field-brandtextbin=Isle%20of%20Dogs

IOD Gloss Shampoo & Nutrient Masque 
basically $15 bucks ($5 discount each) & possibly eligible for free shipping!


----------



## Evye's Mom

SMARTY said:


> Do we get a response from the email? I have not gotten one. This sounds like an amazing product.


Sandi, I haven't gotten an email response either.


----------



## rdanielle

I never received an email response & I received both the samples & catalog. Did you just enter your information or did you ask them questions?


----------



## good buddy

I didn't ask questions, bit I did mention the Havanese Forum. eace:


----------



## Missy

I love the 4 style spray. I like it a lot better than the #62. the problem is they only have it in the gallon size. 

that stuff on amazon is a great deal.


----------



## good buddy

Missy said:


> I love the 4 style spray. I like it a lot better than the #62. the problem is they only have it in the gallon size.
> 
> that stuff on amazon is a great deal.


Which one is the 4 style spray Missy?


----------



## Missy

It smells great... I like it best if I spray it on them while they are still wet. It is not silkiest of detanglers, meaning the comb does not just slip through, but the smell and the long lasting "clean" is worth it. I still use a bit of CC silk spirits in really bad places.

http://www.iodogs.com/p-314-4-style.aspx

I am thinking of trying this next ... as I believe the cc silk spirits has silicone in it.

http://www.iodogs.com/c-35-bisle-repairb-formerly-smooth-finish.aspx


----------



## Sheri

Yikes, Missy, you think Silk Spirits has silicone in it?! I thought it did not. I like using it, but not if it has silicone in it...I think I remember calling them about it even, to ask. We need to find out.


----------



## good buddy

Sheri said:


> Yikes, Missy, you think Silk Spirits has silicone in it?! I thought it did not. I like using it, but not if it has silicone in it...I think I remember calling them about it even, to ask. We need to find out.


I don't know but somewhere I was reading on their site and they claim it's incorrect that silicone is bad for the coat. Maybe it was in the FAQ's?

They also have some oils in their products (Evening Primrose Oil) and I know I've read before that oil in the coat is bad. That's confusing though. Don't they have some natural oil in their coat?


----------



## good buddy

Missy said:


> It smells great... I like it best if I spray it on them while they are still wet. It is not silkiest of detanglers, meaning the comb does not just slip through, but the smell and the long lasting "clean" is worth it. I still use a bit of CC silk spirits in really bad places.
> 
> http://www.iodogs.com/p-314-4-style.aspx
> 
> I am thinking of trying this next ... as I believe the cc silk spirits has silicone in it.
> 
> http://www.iodogs.com/c-35-bisle-repairb-formerly-smooth-finish.aspx


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Isle of Dogs Vanity Series Isle Strengthen for Long-Coated Breeds, Styling Product for Dogs, 250ml - I am thinking of this...has anyone tried it? And I cringe when my hairdresser tries to sell me a $20 bottle of anything for myself.


----------



## Missy

Evye's Mom said:


> Isle of Dogs Vanity Series Isle Strengthen for Long-Coated Breeds, Styling Product for Dogs, 250ml - I am thinking of this...has anyone tried it? And I cringe when my hairdresser tries to sell me a $20 bottle of anything for myself.


Sharlene, I solved this guilt problem by buying myself a $50 dollar jar of conditioner.......it lasts me more than a year....

OK silk spirits contain...Silk peptides, Vitamin B, Panthenol.

I lied no silicone...phewww. I really like the silk spirits.

this is waht panthenol is: 


> Panthenol
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Panthenol is the alcohol analog of pantothenic acid (vitamin B5), and is thus the provitamin of B5. In organisms it is quickly oxidized to pantothenate. Panthenol is a highly viscous transparent liquid at room temperature, but salts of pantothenic acid (for example sodium pantothenate) are powders (typically white). It is soluble in water, alcohol and propylene glycol, soluble in ether and chloroform, and slightly soluble in glycerin.
> 
> Panthenol comes in two enantiomers, D and L. Only D-panthenol (dexpanthenol) is biologically active, however both forms have moisturizing properties. For cosmetic use, panthenol comes either in D form, or as a racemic mixture of D and L (DL-panthenol).


from what I understand oil (like primrose ) is good as part of the shampoo and conditioner that is rinsed out...but not a spray that goes on after as it will attract dirt to the dog quicker.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Thank you Missy.


----------



## Sheri

Missy, thanks, that was what I'd come up with on the contents of Silk Spirits, too. Wondered if I was missing something, though. I really like it, too, and a little bit goes a long way, and smells so good, too, when you don't use much of it.


----------



## SMARTY

rdanielle said:


> I never received an email response & I received both the samples & catalog. Did you just enter your information or did you ask them questions?


I didn't ask any questions. No responce.


----------



## SMARTY

I got my samples it it wasn't so cold the girls would be getting a bath. I received 4 samples N51, N12, Gloss Shampoo, and Nutrient Masque.

Can't wait to try them.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Sandi, do you recall about how long it took for you to receive your samples. I requested mine last week. Free is wonderful but about what size samples, enough for one bath? Two?


----------



## SMARTY

I sent the email on the 12 or 13th. The samples are 30 ml which should be about an ounce. I will be able to do both of my dogs. There are 2 different shampoos and conditioners.


----------



## Kathie

I got mine today, too! We didn't check the mail until late and I had just given Abby a bath this afternoon. Now, I have to wait two more weeks - don't know if I can wait that long!


----------



## Evye's Mom

So they are very quick. I should be getting mine soon. Can't wait.


----------



## Missy

I got my samples today too... what did you guys think of their catalog? pretty impressive piece of marketing! but then again I am already a believer. I was surprised by the new products including treats.


----------



## rdanielle

Missy said:


> I got my samples today too... what did you guys think of their catalog? pretty impressive piece of marketing! but then again I am already a believer. I was surprised by the new products including treats.


 Yeah, I think their catalog is quite impressive. Can't wait to try the treats out! I wonder why they haven't updated their website with the new stuff? They have it on the Amazon store....


----------



## Sheri

Okay, I ordered my catalog, and hopefully the samples you have been talking about. Anxious to get them! Thanks for posting about it. I wonder if they are targeting the samples for Havanese coats? That would be awesome, and help a lot, I think, to find one that was good for these guys.


----------



## Trish

I just received my samples too...I even bought the products from Amazon ...sure hope I LOVE IT!! I am sure I WILL!! It was hard reading the catalogue with three boys on my lap..they wanted to see it TOO!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Horray !!! Got my samples today. No 51, No 12 and nutrient masque. Can't wait to try them. They are decent sized samples, enough to know if you like it or not (1 fl. oz.)


----------



## good buddy

Whoooo! I got my samples and catalog today too!  Cool photography on the catalog. I just bathed the boys on Friday, so I won't be trying the samples just yet, but I can't wait!


----------



## SMARTY

My girls were bathed 3 days ago with the N 12 and conditioner N 15. They look and feel amazing. One sample did 2 dogs. I'll try the gloss next week.


----------



## Missy

The IOD products are one of those things I have learned from The Forum(and bought) that really does make a difference. I stray, but when I come back I really see the difference. It will be 2 weeks Saturday and the boys still smell good, are still soft (although not as amazing- but it has been rainy) and still brush out very easily. And they are much less itchy. I will be trying the #12 this weekend.


----------



## SMARTY

I have new bottles of CC shampoo and conditioner that I need to use before buying the IOD. Next bath, I may use the CC as a first wash to get the dirt out then the IOD to make it go further. I really do like this product so far.


----------



## Lina

Okay, you all convinced me... I've been using the same shampoo and conditioner for well over a year now so it was time to try something new. I just bought the #12, 51 and the two NaturaLuxuries. I hope I like it as much as you all do!


----------



## Missy

Lina, I wish I could feel Hitch and Kubrick after you bath them! The first morning after I bathed the boys...Cash (who every morning at 6:30/7:00 whines to come up and lay on the bed with us) was right at our heads on his back and rolled his head up against my sleeping face...let me just say I can't tell you how soft and amazing he felt to wake up to that.


----------



## susieg

Thanks for the recommendation! I love all the great tips I get on this forum  I used the No. 12 shampoo and No. 51 conditioner samples and they're amazing! Lola still has a puppy coat and this is my first time using "fancy" shampoo/conditioner and I can totally tell the difference. Her coat is really soft & shiny and 3 days after her bath she is still so easy to brush. It hasn't seem to help with her itchiness yet, she seemed to be scratching less yesterday but more today. Maybe it will take another bath or some more time.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I just called IOD and spoke with a representative. For long-haired heavy maintenance coats such as Havanese, she suggested #10 shampoo, #51 conditioner and #63 conditioning mist. (I'm wondering if each rep gives different advice ??) Any body else care to call and see if they are told the same thing? The rep I spoke to today was Heidi.


----------



## Lina

Evye, from what I can tell the 10 is the same as the 12 except the 12 is supposed to be even gentler on the skin.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Lina said:


> Evye, from what I can tell the 10 is the same as the 12 except the 12 is supposed to be even gentler on the skin.


Thank you Lina, I'll tell Evye.

I'm Sharlene BTW....that's okay, you gave me my chuckle for the day.


----------



## Lina

Haha, that's what I get for posting on my iPhone.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I loved it...and so didn't Evye...she loves getting email.


----------



## ama0722

Okay I will be the negative nelly. I got my samples and I am not impressed. I bathed Dash with the no. 12 and the nutrient masque and nothing wow. I could have the same results anything else. Then with the left over money, we could have had bully sticks and martinis after bath time  

I will also try it with Dora and see if I change my mind!


----------



## good buddy

ama0722 said:


> Okay I will be the negative nelly. I got my samples and I am not impressed. I bathed Dash with the no. 12 and the nutrient masque and nothing wow. I could have the same results anything else. Then with the left over money, we could have had bully sticks and martinis after bath time
> 
> I will also try it with Dora and see if I change my mind!


I haven't tried it yet, but I'll be curious to see how it works on my guys. What *other* products are you using?


----------



## Missy

yes Amanda, I would like to know what products you like as well?

To be honest. Jasper was pretty much the same, but Cash felt like he did when he was a puppy---I used the Natural Luxury gloss shampoo and masque. Will be trying the 12 this weekend. 

But the think I like best about IOD is the boys do seem to stay feeling and smelling cleaner longer. I am usually about ready to bath them just over a week, but with IOD I can make it more easily to two weeks. (mind you I rarely actually bathe them in a week, I am just ready too) 

I also loved Plum Silky for the feel and staying clean...but the boys itch more when I use it. My favorite for right after they are bathed is Pantene...but they don't stay as nice for as long.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Well, I took the plunge and ordered the liter bottle of #10 and #51. I will split up the bottles and bring half to my groomer. I bought the #63 grooming spray too. This may be the stupidest $150 I ever spent. She included all sorts of samples, free shipping, blah, blah, blah...so we'll see. It may be live and learn but so far I am liking it. I do like the #63 spray a lot.


----------



## Missy

Sharlene, it will last you forever. I use palmolive bottles to dilute it. I get bored try something new or go back to pantene but I always come back and I'm glad I have it. That's why they have had to come up with so many new products...so people buy more, because what they're using lasts so long.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I do like it. It's only been 3 days and so far they still feel soft. I am sure the groomer won't spare the amount she uses, why I won't bring in the whole bottle.


----------



## SMARTY

5 days into these products, my girls still look and small great.


----------



## ama0722

good buddy said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but I'll be curious to see how it works on my guys. What *other* products are you using?


I like (in order): Summerwinds (hard to get around here and $$$ with shipping), Chris Christensen, Pure Paws, Coat Handler, Cure @ Sally's and Mane n Tail. I rotate depending on what I have.

I do try to bath once a week at least Dash- my dogs are outside a lot and it rains a lot here. Dora really really needs a bath as it has been 2 weeks for her. Life has just been really busy.


----------



## rdanielle

Missy said:


> Sharlene, it will last you forever. I use palmolive bottles to dilute it. I get bored try something new or go back to pantene but I always come back and I'm glad I have it. That's why they have had to come up with so many new products...so people buy more, because what they're using lasts so long.


What dilution ratio do you use? Do you do this for the NaturaLuxury products also?


----------



## Missy

I just wrote them and they replied 5 to 1. But what I did with the samples is I just smeared some all over my hands and wiped my hands on wet dogs. I only used 1/2 sample for two dogs, but I do use the spa blueberry/vanilla facial wash on their snout and feet for whitening (sometimes I use the clorahexdine if their feet and face are especially gross- it is antibacterial) 

Anyway, I have come to think you actually use less shampoo if you don't dilute...it's harder to control something that liquidy...exception is plum silky which if you use full strength you will be rinsing for ever to get the suds out. JMO....ha ha ha.


----------



## SMARTY

I didn't dilute the samples, re read instructions, to make sure. On any products that I do dilute I do it when ready to use. I have a couple of clear plastic, pointed top Clairol bottle that I mix in, the point lets me get the shampoo and conditioner to their hair roots and skin.


----------



## SMARTY

I also emailed IOD and this is the reply...

The coature line can be diluted 10:1. The natural line can be diluted 5:1

They are made that they can be used straight also.


----------



## Missy

For today's Bath Extavaganza at Jasper and Cash's we used the no.12 shampoo and the Natural Luxury Gloss Masque. Ease of comb out was the same, and Jasper looks the same... but Cash does not have that Glow about him he had using both the Natural Luxury Shampoo and Masque. I will see how they do through the week. After a week last time the boys (especially Jasper) started itching again...so maybe the 12 will help with that. :kev: _But of course my boys would need two different product lines!!!_


----------



## SMARTY

Missy, thank you for starting this thread and Renee for clueing us in on the samples.

Galen is a scratcher, not sure she has anything going on her skin looks very healthy, but she has been much better this week with the N-12 and the N 51 conditioner. Both girls look and smell great, this may have been my easiest week of brushing in a long time. Tomorrow will be their seventh day, but I’m not bathing again until they need it. IOD will be well worth the price if I get to give less baths and blowouts. I’ll do the Gloss and Masque next time.

P.S. DH noticed how good Galen smelled and felt. That is a first.


----------



## SMARTY

My verdict is in, with the N12 wash and the N51 rinse my girls looked and smelled clean for 13 days. They may have gone longer but Galen rolled in something sticky.

3 days into the Gloss and Masque, nothing special. The comb out with the Masque was extremely easy though, maybe better than the 51. but for now my money would be on the 12 and 51.


----------



## susieg

I agree with Sandi. The 12/51 combo kept Lola smelling fresh, looking clean and easy to brush for over a week. I used the gloss/masque 3 days ago and she already looks & feels like she needs another bath. Her coat was much shinier and brighter with the 12/51.

Only prob is that Lola seemed to be itchier after the 12/51 bath than the gloss/masque bath. She always seems to be a little itchy a few days after a bath, I'm thinking she has dry/sensitive skin and the 12/51 must be harsher than the all natural gloss/masque.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Good to hear many are pleased with the 12/51 since I just purchased 1 L of both. I bought the #63 grooming spray too and not so sure !! Seems to make Bentley sneeze and I'm not really liking the looks of Evye's already coarse coat. I sure hope they have a good return policy but still want to give it a little more time.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

I really like the samples I received. Just not sure which ones I will end up ordering yet.


----------



## SMARTY

Sharlene, I can not use any of the sprays on Smarty her coat goes limp and seems to get dirty faster. I’ve never tried any on of them on Galen.

I’ll get to try both samples again as my neighbor got them too and she said they would not do the head of her 100 lb long haired mutt.

This week I’m using my CC and see how they compare.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Have some friends, neighbors & family request samples. I did.

Do you just use water to comb/brush them or comb dry? Truth be known, I comb dry way more often than I should. I get a lot more cooperation and the comb seems to go through easier. I may be doing damage to their hair but without good cooperation, they wouldn't have long coats to worry about.


----------



## SMARTY

I always brush dry. Smarty kept a very long coat until last summer when I clipped to to 1/2 inch. That is too short. Her coat now is about just about 3 inches. Galen's coat is always brushed dry too, may not be as thick as your babies.

I almost never comb, just line brush.

Ask Dale, Cicero's is one of the longest coats on the Forum, I think. or ask some of the people who show.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I guess I was just needing some affirmation that others do brush/comb dry in spite of what all say to always mist their coat first. It makes our grooming sessions so much easier and pleasant.

Hats off to IOD. I just called them to say I was not completely happy with the #63 conditioning spray. No questions asked. She told me to box it and she would have FedEx pick it up and credit my purchase. That, IMO, is wonderful customer service.


----------



## Evye's Mom

susieg said:


> I agree with Sandi. The 12/51 combo kept Lola smelling fresh, looking clean and easy to brush for over a week. I used the gloss/masque 3 days ago and she already looks & feels like she needs another bath. Her coat was much shinier and brighter with the 12/51.
> 
> Only prob is that Lola seemed to be itchier after the 12/51 bath than the gloss/masque bath. She always seems to be a little itchy a few days after a bath, I'm thinking she has dry/sensitive skin and the 12/51 must be harsher than the all natural gloss/masque.


According to what I have read and understand, it is supposed to be gentle enough to use on a daily basis. I don't anybody who baths their dogs daily...but???


----------



## good buddy

Sharlene, I comb and brush dry too.  If I wet them down every time I brush their coats they would always be wet!

I tried the no 12 sample on my guys and then used the masque. Did I do it wrong? I didn't want to use the masque after the gloss shampoo, I guess it felt like using a bonus product over another one. I like how they came out, but I don't know if they are a huge improvement over the Pure Paws Shampoo and the Coat Handlers Conditioner. It's only been a few days.


----------



## Missy

Sharlene, I comb and brush dry too. Mostly comb. I thought you weren't supposed to brush a wet coat.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I meant just a light misting with a conditioning spray during grooming. Not completely wet like after a bath. I used Coat Handler 15:1 before the IOD which I like a lot better than the #63....but my perference is still dry. Glad to know others do it too.


----------



## Missy

I hated the number 63, and I think the 60. But I love the --4 style. you can only get it in a gallon. so I have it for life. I like it best if I spray them while they are still either wet or damp. It makes them incredibly soft fluff balls...and it smells amazing. (I have to thank heather for that recommendation)


----------



## Evye's Mom

The first few times I used the 63, I liked it but quickly noticed it was drying her already dry coat. Glad I didn't use it long term. With the 4, you spray it on after their baths, let them dry and then comb out?


----------



## Missy

I'm not sure what the official rules are....they say wet or dry. But I noticed that if you put anything on them after you dry them they don't stay clean for as long. To be honest I think I just use it almost as a cologne.


----------



## good buddy

good buddy said:


> I tried the no 12 sample on my guys and then used the masque. Did I do it wrong? I didn't want to use the masque after the gloss shampoo, I guess it felt like using a bonus product over another one. I like how they came out, but I don't know if they are a huge improvement over the Pure Paws Shampoo and the Coat Handlers Conditioner. It's only been a few days.


A little update, the IOD products didn't make the "clean" last longer but I'm excited about the Masque conditioner product because Marley hasn't been getting that huge mat at the back of his neck from the martingale collar. He's hardly had mats at all! Either he's done blowing coat or this stuff is awesum! I'll be trying the Gloss shampoo and the 51 conditioner this week.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

We used the 51 conditioner today and I have to say I liked it better than the masque. Combing out was a dream and he is soooo soft now. I really like the scent of the 10 shampoo as well.


----------



## DorothyS

We just tried the No. 10 shampoo and 51 conditioner for the first time yesterday (thank you Forum - this stuff is really expensive!). But I must say I have never felt their fur so wonderfully soft and silky. And they smell like fresh laundry - yum! We're going to use it a few more times to see if we like it enough to order the larger size, which would be more economical.


----------



## good buddy

DorothyS said:


> And they smell like fresh laundry - yum! We're going to use it a few more times to see if we like it enough to order the larger size, which would be more economical.


I wish! With two adult dogs in full coats, there isn't enough for a second try! I thought I was going sparingly, but on the second dog I was squeezing the sample again and again trying to get more!


----------



## Evye's Mom

I'm still very happy with it too. So far, so good.


----------



## Sheri

Christy, me too. I will barely have enough to kind-of do Tucker a second time...so far, I'm not real thrilled with the results compared to the Plum Silky or Pure Paws and then Coat Handler Conditioner. But, maybe it is because I was so skimpy with it, trying to get two baths out of it.


----------



## herrick51

Sheri, I was curious to hear your opinion before I went to the trouble to order samples for Brody. I think Brody's coat is somewhat like Tucker's. I use Pantene shampoo and Bark2Basics Conditioner (which I by by the gallon for a reasonable price-lasts about a year). He smells great, and combs pretty easily with few mats (since he seems to be done blowing coat). However, I do have to bathe about once/week. He is outdoors in the country so he gets dirty. I might be willing to spend more if I didn't have to bathe as often, but otherwise I'm not sure??


----------



## Sheri

It would be worth trying the free samples they've sent out. I won't be buying more, because I'm happier with the ones I mentioned in my post above. It may be that I didn't use enough of it to do it right, but, I figure it's too expensive to actually order some and pay for it to experiment better. 

I bath Tucker every 2 weeks. Every week would be better, I'm sure, but it takes so long to dry him that I don't do that, usually. Maybe someday I'll be able to buy a good dog drier and will bath him weekly, but not now. He doesn't smell or look dirty, but I can tell he brushes out much easier when he's newly clean.

Brody's coat does look like Tuckers. Are you trimming him, still, or letting him grow out?


----------



## DorothyS

We actually didn't get the samples, but bought 250 ml size bottles of the 10 and 51. So there is still a lot left in the bottles. That is why we have enough to try it a few times. But up here in Canada, the shampoo in that size is $27 and the conditioner is $30! Yikes! I don't spend that much on me!


----------



## SMARTY

DorothyS said:


> We actually *didn't get the samples*, but bought 250 ml size bottles of the 10 and 51. So there is still a lot left in the bottles. That is why we have enough to try it a few times. But up here in Canada, the shampoo in that size is $27 and the conditioner is $30! Yikes! I don't spend that much on me!


This just solved my mystery, I thought we were getting different samples.
so far the 12 & 51 worked the best on both coats for me. The Shine/Masque left Galen flat coated and they did not stay smelling and looking clean very long.


----------



## herrick51

Sheri, 
Thanks for the info. I am letting Brody's body coat grow out again - at least over winter - I love his long silky coat. However, it is much easier to dry at the shorter length! I may send for the samples of IOD, but I'm not sure about spending that much money . . .


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Well, 3 days after trying the 12 & 51 I can absolutely say I like it much better than the gloss samples. His coat is shinier, softer and cleaner looking. Still brushes out well with my normal grooming spray that I pick up at the local animal health store (Avoderm Natural). No matting and he did mat some after using the gloss & masque. I'm not sure I'll be ordering just yet, though. The price is a bit steep for our current budget. Will likely see how he does with Mane & Tail first as that is what I always used on my Shih Tzu & Yorkie.


----------



## SMARTY

Ok, it is Christmas and Galen decided to start blowing coat. Hair is everywhere. I want to make sure everyone still loves the 12/51 combo from IOD before I order.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Hi Sandi, I just responded via PM. I'm still happy with their products although I did return the #51 for a the nutrient masque. They have their 100% satifaction guarantee and are very good about honoring it.


----------



## Kathie

Sandi, the formulas you mentioned were okay but the gloss ones I was not impressed with and Abby has done a lot of scratching since I tried those. Personally, I didn't like the first ones well enough to spend $20 a bottle, either!


----------



## SMARTY

My girls did not look or feel that good on the Gloss, but I remember being really impressed with the 12/51 combo. It could be the 51 conditioner that was so great. With Sharlene's experience with IOD's return policy I'm going to give it a try. I can not put sweet little Galen through the comb outs I know are coming with the coat blowing. Poor Smarty had to live through a learning Mama and was tortured. I’ll shave Galen before we go through that again. Smarty still hides when she sees the grooming bag come out.


----------



## Lina

I think it's SO dependent on the dog, though! I LOVE the Gloss Shampoo/Conditioner combo on Hitchcock. It leaves his coat feeling amazing and soft AND I get absolutely no tangles on the brush when drying him out - this NEVER happens with any other shampoo/conditioner combo I've tried. However, the 12/51 and the 12/gloss or gloss/51 combos just did not work for his coat... they left it tangly and not as soft. Kubrick's coat was okay with all of them but it still feels better with the Eqyss. So I will be putting up the extra money for Hitch to use the Gloss Shampoo/Conditioner combo, but will stick to the Eqyss for Kubrick which will save me a bit of money.


----------



## Missy

I agree with Lina. Every dog is different. Cash almost feels like he has his puppy coat with the gloss shampoo and masque. Jasper does best on the 10/51. The 12/51 flattened jaspers coat too much and dulled cash's. But you know, there is nothing like the first time with a good new shampoo. I have not been as impressed with any of them since the first time. I think you need to mix it up a bit to get the amazing results. But I will say this comb out has never been better than with the Gloss. We'll test it this time though, because I just realized that my "new" groomer thinned their coats so it is growing in all uneven and I can just see mats in my future.


----------



## SMARTY

Lina said:


> I think it's SO dependent on the dog, though! I LOVE the Gloss Shampoo/Conditioner combo on Hitchcock. It leaves his coat feeling amazing and soft AND I get absolutely no tangles on the brush when drying him out - this NEVER happens with any other shampoo/conditioner combo I've tried. However, the 12/51 and the 12/gloss or gloss/51 combos just did not work for his coat... they left it tangly and not as soft. Kubrick's coat was okay with all of them but it still feels better with the Eqyss. So I will be putting up the extra money for Hitch to use the Gloss Shampoo/Conditioner combo, but will stick to the Eqyss for Kubrick which will save me a bit of money.


Red is mine, which conditioner with the Gloss?


----------



## Lina

Sorry, I meant the masque.


----------



## galaxie

Missy, thank you so much for posting this thread! I just ordered my catalog and can't wait to try out the samples on little Roscoe. I've been using BioGroom, and while I think it's pretty good, he's not SUPER silky afterward. Definitely don't think that it will still work well as his coat gets longer.

Yay, can't wait to get my samples


----------



## imamurph

Ok..how did you guys get your free samples..I went onto their site and filled out the profiles for Sophie and Gabriel, but couldn't find where to order the product catalog and samples...:doh: "imaMURPH!"


----------



## SMARTY

imamurph said:


> Ok..how did you guys get your free samples..I went onto their site and filled out the profiles for Sophie and Gabriel, but couldn't find where to order the product catalog and samples...:doh: "imaMURPH!"


look in the first few post of this thread. Or go to their site, send an email about their facebook page and ask for their catalog. You will receive the samples in a few days.


----------



## imamurph

Ok, Sandi..thanks! I did send them an Email inquiry..

BTW..I just read the "Do's and Don't's that they posted on their site and it states to never brush your dog;s hair while it's dry, but to dampen it first...Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## Sheri

Yeah, Diane, a lot (most?) hav owners say not to brush a dry coat. I know I spray Tucker's before brushing. However, I think there are a few people that don't.


----------



## imamurph

WHERE HAV I been????? :doh: Do you think I've ruined them? :fear:

Time to break the spray bottle out...


----------



## Sheri

:laugh:


----------



## SMARTY

I've always been a dry brusher, because Smarty's hair becomes very curly when damp or wet and I need to use the blow dryer to keep it from matting too much and I'm not doing that every day. Plus it is too cold to leave them damp. If there is a large matt that I can’t get out I will use a little detangler on it.

So I guess I’m another member of the "I ruined by dogs hair club".


----------



## Missy

I keep my boys short...but I too am a dry brusher... I comb when wet or damp...and brush at the end. the boys are curly too when damp. I also comb/brush a dirtyish dog.


----------



## good buddy

Missy said:


> I keep my boys short...but I too am a dry brusher... I comb when wet or damp...and brush at the end. the boys are curly too when damp. I also comb/brush a dirtyish dog.


I guess I'm in the dog ruiner club too. I brush and comb a dry dog and also a dirty dog lol!


----------



## SMARTY

Dec. 31 I bathe my girls with the IOD 12 and the Nutrient Masque conditioner. For 4 weeks I could brush them and still get acceptable results. Last week I used the CC shampoo and conditioner and 4 to 5 days later they no longer looked shiny or fresh. 

At the Atlanta show this past Friday I stopped by the IOD booth and bit the bullet. Quarts of #12 shampoo and the 51 conditioner, the Nutrient Masque for a change up, had to have that great apron so I joined the VIP buyers plan. Buying the plan got me the apron free (LOL) and at least a 17% discount on all their products. Well worth the $20 for anyone interested.

Now 3 days after their IOD baths by girls look as good as day one, at his point I am sold on these products.


----------



## Missy

I love these IOD products too. But Friday I used Pure Paws reconstruction and coat handlers and hated the results on bath day (mostly the smell...more medicinal) but today they look and feel yummy. it's nice to have a change.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I am still loving it too. With the exception of their grooming sprays (which I have been using EQyss).....I am wanting that free apron. So, if you sign up for their VIP buyers plan you get the apron free plus 17% future orders?


----------



## SMARTY

Evye's Mom said:


> I am still loving it too. With the exception of their grooming sprays (which I have been using EQyss).....I am wanting that free apron. So, if you sign up for their VIP buyers plan you get the apron free plus 17% future orders?


That is what I got at the show, check with the person you ordered from or I can get you the info on my card from the show. The contract says:

a minimum of 17.5% off retail
for breeders a puppy kit for all reg. puppies
other promotional opportunities

I love the apron, for the first time I was dry after their baths.


----------



## SMARTY

Missy said:


> I love these IOD products too. But Friday I used Pure Paws reconstruction and coat handlers and hated the results on bath day (mostly the smell...more medicinal) but today they look and feel yummy. it's nice to have a change.


I've used the Pure Paws Reconstruction for a while. I really think the conditioner is what gives the lasting results.


----------



## Leslie

I'm heading to the Groom & Kennel Expo on Friday. Hope IOD has some free samples (Nutrient Masque, in particular) to give out. I get sick and tired of spending so much $$ just to discover _another_ product that doesn't work well on Tori's coat. *sigh*


----------



## good buddy

Leslie said:


> I'm heading to the Groom & Kennel Expo on Friday. Hope IOD has some free samples (Nutrient Masque, in particular) to give out. I get sick and tired of spending so much $$ just to discover _another_ product that doesn't work well on Tori's coat. *sigh*


Leslie, What is Tori's coat like? I have the 12 and the 51 and like it for my boys. I think it works the best on Marley and I wonder if her coat is similar. With my guys, they fluff up nicely after the bath but it's important to comb them through the very next day or I will get mats. I used this combination on Marley this week and took him walking the next day and there were NO mats under his collar! Yeah!


----------



## SMARTY

Leslie said:


> I'm heading to the Groom & Kennel Expo on Friday. Hope IOD has some free samples (Nutrient Masque, in particular) to give out. I get sick and tired of spending so much $$ just to discover _another_ product that doesn't work well on Tori's coat. *sigh*


If not call the company and ask for samples, I know their return policy is very good on products that do not work. If you take Tori the technician in the booth may give you some ideas.


----------



## Leslie

good buddy said:


> Leslie, What is Tori's coat like? I have the 12 and the 51 and like it for my boys. I think it works the best on Marley and I wonder if her coat is similar. With my guys, they fluff up nicely after the bath but it's important to comb them through the very next day or I will get mats. I used this combination on Marley this week and took him walking the next day and there were NO mats under his collar! Yeah!


Christy~ Her coat is a combination of cottony and silky. She's cottony on her body and front legs, silky on her head, tail and back legs. The cottony part on her chest/neck/front legs are the biggest problem areas.

So far what's worked best for her is the Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing shampoo and Coat Handler conditioner. But, lately she seems to be attracting dirt (and smell) faster than she used to and is requiring more frequent baths. I'm also wondering if some of the matting from her harness could be lessened by the use of the "right" conditioner for her coat.


----------



## good buddy

Leslie said:


> Christy~ Her coat is a combination of cottony and silky. She's cottony on her body and front legs, silky on her head, tail and back legs. The cottony part on her chest/neck/front legs are the biggest problem areas.
> 
> So far what's worked best for her is the Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing shampoo and Coat Handler conditioner. But, lately she seems to be attracting dirt (and smell) faster than she used to and is requiring more frequent baths. I'm also wondering if some of the matting from her harness could be lessened by the use of the "right" conditioner for her coat.


I use PP and CH on my guys too, so this is a nice change up. Marley is also cottony and silky. He has a marvelous silky tail but tends to have more cottony fluff on his body. After his bath he will have tiny litle spider sized mats through his coat that we carefully comb out. When he was in full coat it parted and layed nicely to the sides but since I clipped him shorter he is a big poof ball! The 51 conditioner helps lay his coat down a little too.


----------



## Leslie

good buddy said:


> I use PP and CH on my guys too, so this is a nice change up. Marley is also cottony and silky. He has a marvelous silky tail but tends to have more cottony fluff on his body. After his bath he will have tiny litle spider sized mats through his coat that we carefully comb out. When he was in full coat it parted and layed nicely to the sides but since I clipped him shorter he is a big poof ball! The 51 conditioner helps lay his coat down a little too.


Marley's coat sounds very similar to Tori's. I'll be sure to look specifically for the 51 conditioner. Thanks! :hug:


----------



## good buddy

Leslie said:


> Marley's coat sounds very similar to Tori's. I'll be sure to look specifically for the 51 conditioner. Thanks! :hug:


You're welcome! If you decide to try it, I hope you like it!


----------



## SMARTY

Leslie, Smarty is cottony on her back and silk on her chest and legs, Galen is silk all over. I like these products because they look and smell clean longer.


----------



## Sam375

I ordered some IOD products, directly from them and requested some samples, so maybe order one item and tell them what samples your interested in adn they'll throw them in with the purchase.
If anything you could always send the purchase back, or sell it to someone on here...
I am waiting for the blizzard to be over with before I give Harry a bath in his new stuff.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Leslie said:


> I'm heading to the Groom & Kennel Expo on Friday. Hope IOD has some free samples (Nutrient Masque, in particular) to give out. I get sick and tired of spending so much $$ just to discover _another_ product that doesn't work well on Tori's coat. *sigh*


Leslie, same with Evye's. Nutrient Masque is the best I have found so far. I probably don't need to spend the $$$ on Bentley or Taylor's coat, but I'm not up for having different products for each dog. I'm just happy with something that makes her coat feel soft (and less matting).


----------



## galaxie

I emailed them and asked for a catalog and some samples, I never got a reply and I never got my catalog or my samples


----------



## judith

leslie, where is the expo this weekend?


----------



## Sam375

galaxie said:


> I emailed them and asked for a catalog and some samples, I never got a reply and I never got my catalog or my samples


I did the same thing like 2 or 3 times, nothing... I called and placed an order and asked for some samples and they included them in my order, so you could always order one small item and do the same. They said that they no longer send out just samples ...


----------



## Leslie

judith said:


> leslie, where is the expo this weekend?


Judy, it's in Pasadena. Here's a link to the info.


----------



## Sam375

Well, I finally gave Harry a bath, it is the longest he has ever gone without one. He isn't too matted considering I haven't been brushing him like normal either, but boy was his coat filthy/stinking.

anyway, I did the IOD gloss and the nut masque (let it sit) and I will update what I think.

As far as the bath goes I felt like the shampoo didn't really make it soft and I had to use alot. The conditioner didn't seem to make it soft or less tangley, when compared to coat handler cond. The coathandler makes it soft and not tangle even when wet while rinsing.


----------



## SMARTY

I'm still happy with the results, but have not used the coat handler brand. I like the fact that a week later my girls look and smell just about as good as they did right after their bath.

I received my IOD buyers card this week and another apron. The apron was worth the $20, it keeps me dry.


----------



## Evye's Mom

I gave Taylor a bath tonight using my Pure Paws samples. I like it a lot but I think I still like IOD better. Time will tell. Taylor is being neutered tomorrow and no bath for 2 weeks so I'll wait and see how he looks a couple of weeks from now. I know I could get a good 2 weeks out of IOD.


----------



## Sam375

I did the high gloss and mask, I think it help with the frizz and he was soft, but he went a week and I gave him another bath because of the snow craters which had form and I used the stay and heal IOD, so we'll see how this lasts.


----------



## Leslie

Pet Edge is carrying some of the IOD shampoos and conditioners now. Make sure you're loving it, though, since they're only sold in gallon sizes.


----------



## LilyMyLove

For those of you that have tried the pure paws, coat handler, and the IOD how do they compare scent-wise? 

Sandi-
I saw you said your guys still smell good a week later is it a "smells good like shampoo" smell? or a "smells good like the abscence of something bad" smell?

I have been curious because I am so sensitive to smells and scented products and am having a hard time finding something for to wash Lil with that cleans and detangles her without giving me a migraine and kicking up my lung problems.

I have liked the earthbath shampoo for the lack of smell but they just don't condition Lily's cottony coat well in my opinion. The Spa blueberry facial works great on her face but I'm just too sensitive right now -it makes me feel ill for four days after I use it bc although I think the smell is okay its just too strong. How do these compare?

I'm trying to get some opinions before I purchase because I have already spent so much $$$ on grooming stuff for her only to have to toss it! Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## SMARTY

LilyMyLove said:


> For those of you that have tried the pure paws, coat handler, and the IOD how do they compare scent-wise?
> 
> Sandi-
> I saw you said your guys still smell good a week later is it a "smells good like shampoo" smell? or a "smells good like the abscence of something bad" smell?
> 
> I have been curious because I am so sensitive to smells and scented products and am having a hard time finding something for to wash Lil with that cleans and detangles her without giving me a migraine and kicking up my lung problems.


The Pure Paws Reconstruction Shampoo has a similar light scent as the IOD products. I don't use anything with a heavy fragrance. With the IOD my girls seem to keep a fresh clean smell longer than with some of the other products.


----------



## judith

amazon also sells IOD products in smaller containers.
judy


----------



## Evye's Mom

Taylor did make it 2 weeks post his neuter with his presurgery IOD bath/conditioner...not that we had a choice. His feet were orange from our southern clay but other than that his coat looked and felt okay. He just had his IOD bath/conditioning tonight. His feet are white again !!! And he smells so good and a nice soft, silky coat.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I change up the shampoo and conditioner with Dexter each week it seems.....cause, I have too many I need to use up! 

But, I do love the IOD #10, #12 Shampoo and the #51 Conditioner.

Dexter had his bath today too! And, he is so soft and smells good!


----------



## good buddy

Another plus to the IOD is the wonderful smell. I had used the IOD, then switched up to the Pure Paws/Coat Handlers and hubby noticed right away. He was disappointed because they didn't smell as nice lol! Of course this last time I changed back so hubby would be happy with his boys.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Bath day for all 3 dogs today. I used IOD on Bentley and Taylor and used Pure Paws samples on Evye. Hands down, I like IOD much better.


----------



## SMARTY

Glad to hear, I am loving my apron.


----------



## Evye's Mom

SMARTY said:


> Glad to hear, I am loving my apron.


Do I wish I had an apron. I am in my PJ's following this. I was soaked from head to toe. I am going to get one ASAP.


----------



## SMARTY

Evye's Mom said:


> Do I wish I had an apron. I am in my PJ's following this. I was soaked from head to toe. I am going to get one ASAP.


Send $20 and get the VIP program or let me know and I'll join for you at the next show. I ended up with 2 of the aprons after I joined at a show.


----------



## good buddy

I got a simple black hairdressers apron at Sally's for pretty cheap. http://www.sallybeauty.com/Salon-Stylist-Apron/SBS-261584,default,pd.html I sure love it when I wash the dogs and when cutting hair! I had gotton a plastic kind before from Petedge but I get too hot in it. Just the simple fabric-y one is better.


----------



## SMARTY

I have 3 hair dresser gowns all are nylon or poly. and cause static with the girls, the one from IOD is metallic polyurethane that does not cause static.


----------



## good buddy

SMARTY said:


> I have 3 hair dresser gowns all are nylon or poly. and cause static with the girls, the one from IOD is metallic polyurethane that does not cause static.


I think the one I have is nylon, but the site mentioned it is coated with teflon? to make it water resistant. I've never had any problems with static. Hmmm I've never heard of metallic poly.. I'll have to go to the IOD site and check it out!


----------



## gabdyl

Thank you Missy for starting this thread. I ordered it from Amazon and his hair is so silky and wonderful after we wash and condition using this stuff! Love it!


----------

